# Billionaire Wants a Real-Life Jurassic Park



## Knightlover (Aug 2, 2012)

Notorious Australian business man (and potentially crazed mad scientist) Clive Palmer is said to be attempting to develop a real-life Jurassic Park -- like, with actual dinosaurs.
According to the report from Business Insider (via Sunshine Coast Daily), the controversial and eccentric billionaire has been in serious discussions with the people who successfully cloned Dolly the sheep to work the same magic from dinosaur DNA. Palmer's endgame, naturally, is to let this scaly abomination roam free in a Jurassic Park-type sanctuary at his Palmer Resort in Coolum.
This isn't Palmer's only outlandish project currently in the works. He's also planning to build a 21st century replica of the Titanic. Whether these wild escapades will ever see the light of day remains to be seen, but in any case you've got to admire the man's sense of scope.

So far, Palmer has refused to comment on the rumors of his Hammond-esque aspirations.

Aussie Billionaire Wants a Real-Life Jurassic Park - IGN


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2012)

its a nice idea...whats so crazy about having dinasour again


----------



## amjath (Aug 2, 2012)

apocalypse???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 2, 2012)

Classic case of too much money, and not sure what to do with it.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 2, 2012)

he should try n become BATMAN....


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 2, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Classic case of too much money, and not sure what to do with it.



There are better ways to waste money than this. For instance buy all games and DLC's on Steam without a discount lol


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> Notorious Australian business man (and potentially crazed mad scientist) Clive Palmer is said to be attempting to develop a real-life Jurassic Park -- like, with actual dinosaurs.
> According to the report from Business Insider (via Sunshine Coast Daily), the controversial and eccentric billionaire has been in serious discussions with the people who successfully cloned Dolly the sheep to work the same magic from dinosaur DNA. Palmer's endgame, naturally, is to let this scaly abomination roam free in a Jurassic Park-type sanctuary at his Palmer Resort in Coolum.
> This isn't Palmer's only outlandish project currently in the works. He's also planning to build a 21st century replica of the Titanic. Whether these wild escapades will ever see the light of day remains to be seen, but in any case you've got to admire the man's sense of scope.
> 
> ...


Tell him to give some money to india, we have 'hungry'saurous and 'poor'saurous'es here that may go extinct anyday.

Too much money and doesn't know what to do


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

tkin said:


> Tell him to give some money to india, we have 'hungry'saurous and 'poor'saurous'es here that may go extinct anyday.
> 
> Too much money and doesn't know what to do



no.. we have all the money.. only thing is its trapped in some pockets.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 2, 2012)

If hes a billionaire,instead of making dinosaurs let him give 10,00,000 rs to all tdf users who posted in this thread


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2012)

In any case I loved the idea of dinosours....we waste our money on all the electronic gadgets...at least he is giving life to a long lost species


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 2, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> In any case I loved the idea of dinosours....we waste our money on all the electronic gadgets...at least he is giving life to a long lost species


I understand your view but you are missing the point.

He seems to have taken jurrassic park seriously.He is considering himself now as 'John Hammond'.


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2012)

Let him do some gene splicing.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

.dino eat man.. No good


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2012)

If he makes the park I'll unleash Bear Grylls on it. RIP dinosaur, again 
*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4712237_700b.jpg


----------



## Mario (Aug 2, 2012)

Obviously, he learnt nothing from the movies!


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2012)

Mario said:


> Obviously, he learnt nothing from the movies!


Don't worry, bear grylls will save us.
*i.qkme.me/15ko.jpg


----------



## Mario (Aug 2, 2012)

^^^^ Muhahahaahaha


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 2, 2012)

he will make some more billions from jurassic parks ....


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 2, 2012)

I guess he hasn't read the book.


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 2, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> There are better ways to waste money than this. For instance buy all games and DLC's on Steam without a discount lol



Even that will leave a lot of money.


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 2, 2012)

Or he can buy me a 100mbps leased line for life


----------



## aaruni (Aug 2, 2012)

abhidev said:


> he should try n become BATMAN....







theserpent said:


> If hes a billionaire,instead of making dinosaurs let him give 10,00,000 rs to all tdf users who posted in this thread



I am taking part


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 2, 2012)

aaruni said:


> I am taking part




Count me in too


----------



## Anorion (Aug 2, 2012)

forget the book, someone is selling him a pipe dream, we dont have any dino dna to start with


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 3, 2012)

He is a scientist , right ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 3, 2012)

after jurassib what next ....... Avatar


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2012)

^haha yeah, was thinking on similar lines, he's doing titanic as well
thank god he didnt watch waterworld


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 3, 2012)

Get him a good simulation environment and a bottle of Alcohol.  , why to waste billions .


----------



## TheLetterD (Aug 3, 2012)

I dont know why people are saying 'he has too much money and doesnt know what to do with it'. I think if you have too much money THIS IS what you should spend it on rather than Diamond Beats y Dr. Dre Headphones, Vertu phones, Lamborghini toy(scaled down models) made of gold costing 3/4 times the actual car!
I always had a fantasy, if I had too much money, I would be batman, and I would hire the best thieves on the planet to steal an actual fossil toe of a Raptor dinosaur from a museum. Or probably the whole skeleton of a Raptor, and a trex too! No lie!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2012)

so you want to be batman + thief. 
scientist uncle has too much money, he should try for godzilla.
and i am also in count for 1000000rs.


----------



## Mario (Aug 3, 2012)

Anorion said:


> forget the book, someone is selling him a pipe dream, we dont have any dino dna to start with



He is a mining magnate - probably found some dino dna in one of his mines!


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 3, 2012)

> and i am also in count for 1000000rs.



count me in too


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Anorion said:


> ^haha yeah, was thinking on similar lines, he's doing titanic as well
> thank god he didnt watch waterworld



Battlefield Earth


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2012)

^omg yeah the money would totally be better spent if we start seeking out our alien overlords so that we can start serving them.

on the way there, maybe we find some intact frozen dinosaurs that got blasted into space because of one of those jurassic supervolcano eruptions


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2012)

the thing he is trying to do will take years. and scientist have the DNA of dinosaur but its not complete. I wonder if story of jurassic park come true


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

no full DNA?? then there will be DinoMan!!


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2012)

*www.captainbluehen.com/wp-content/dinoman_front_cover.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2012)

no we dont have dino dna
we have loads of mammoth dna, but that's because tons of them got frozen int eh permafrost in russia
also, we have elephants, so we can kind kind of think about breeding back mammoths from elephants... 
mammoths only got extinct thousands of years ago, dinos got extinct tens of millions of years ago, we have very very little tissue from that time, and none of it with enough dna
then, even if the dna is retrieved, we cannot really make viable embryos from them because we dont know what that time's genes did (now you can compare similar genes between a rat and bird and dragonfly and man, and know ok these genes do so and so things - that information is missing for dinos)
then finally comes the question of who will be the surrogate mother. we cant exactly expect crocs or raptors to breed back trexes and velociraptors, we can kind of breedback extinct varieties of cats or dogs 

so... this is more than unlikely, there are a whole bunch of milestones that must be achieved before this becomes possible. first we will be able to stop species from going extinct, then we will be able to bring back recently extinct species, after that we will be able to recreate any species we want, and only maybe then we will start bringing back the dinosaurs


----------



## Renny (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks like the billionaire doesn't know what to do with all that cash, helping the hungry and homeless would be a good start...


----------



## Nipun (Aug 4, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Looks like the billionaire doesn't know what to do with all that cash, helping the hungry and homeless would be a good start...


Or gifting a BMW to Nipun.


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 6, 2012)

Instead of bringing back the extinct, how about donating some and coming up with ideas to save the ones who are on the verge of extinction ?


----------

